# what age do they start school & when does the school term start



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello im moving to Sunshine coast in April i have 3 boys two of which will be in school before we leave one of my boys will be 5 in March just before we leave can he start school straight away or would have to wait till he is nearly 6 to start.

also i was thinking they will have have been in school for nearly all of their terms here and when we go over they will not get a break if they start straight away so should i wait and give them a break 

just wondering what other parents did thanks


----------

